# shape isn't all that different :(



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

At least in pictures, my shape isn't all that different even though I lost those 40 pounds and am keeping them off. I think it's mostly that I still have some of my round belly, even though my backside is now small  I'm over 5'7", but in pics I don't look tallish, either. Anything to do about this? Feeling glum over it.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

You have kids? My butt and belly are permanently bigger no matter how much I lose.
Target exercises to work the belly muscles, like crunches, etc.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have the same problem. I lost 50 pounds and while folks have definitely noticed.....my profile doesn't really look much better. I lost from everywhere you don't want to lose weight from. Everywhere but the belly. Just when I think there is nothing else to lose anywhere else and I will HAVE to lose belly weight....my body finds a way to lose it somewhere else.

Seriously thinking about a tummy tuck.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Txmex, I could never think of surgery! I am plain phobic about anesthesia. I had to wait a couple weeks to have my cat's teeth cleaned while I worked through the idea he'd have to have it. Yep, the belly is still there. I would be fine if a little more was left in the back  I'm considering getting a nice new bike to see if that would help.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I read an article not to long ago about how for many people the problem is actually a problem w/gluten-even for those that are morbidly obese. Try cutting ALL gluten out of your diet for at least 2 weeks, and see if that helps.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't post in this area that often...I may never have lol.

But something that has been working for me, especially with the...roll that basically is from the bellybutton down...what I "fondly" call belly2 is an exercise that you can actually do no matter where you are and is awesome to do if you can train yourself to do it while you are walking or doing outside work.

You simply hold in your belly lol. This is something that I learned from one of my physical therapists and it works like no one's business but you have to keep at it.

As it was told to me, paraphrased, most people when they suck in their belly or do crunches or situps aren't actually engaging the deep core muscles necessary for strengthening the lower back muscles, these back muscles are necessary for building the muscles in the abs under this "indicates belly2".

She was the Phd, not me so I take that at face value, I'm sure there's more to it.

Anyway...what you do is imagine that you are trying to make your belly button touch your spine.

Seriously. She had me lay on my back with my knees bent and practice until I was doing it right. When you are doing it right, you feel the "burn" actually deep inside you...it's not the same "burn" when you are doing crunches and not doing this as well. You are engaging different muscles.

I originally was in physical therapy for my back but boy has this simple thing done A LOT for my belly and belly2. It has taken a while, along with going gluten free...but the best part is, for me, what progress I make STAYS as long as I keep doing my belly button exercise. I've gotten so I automatically do it while driving and while walking most of the time.

It also has helped the stability of my lower back and because those underlying muscles under that hanging belly (sounds beautiful yeah? lo) I've noticed that as I lose actual mass from eating correctly and getting enough physical exercise, it's "sucking up" and getting more firm. Where before, I was losing the fat in there but it was just...grossly emptying out leaving this....flesh apron. ewwwwwwww. 

Also, don't forget to breathe! 

It takes time.

One note about going gluten free. It doesn't happen to all people I don't think but it has happened to me and a few others....if you cut out all gluten in all forms strictly for a while, if you are going to start eating bread and pasta again, do it slowly in small amounts or you may actually have problems with consuming it again.

I have to go gluten free now for the rest of my life, due to my condition; not because of eating this way to lose weight. I have noticed that if I decide to go ahead and have that blt with wheat bread instead of rice or potato bread, I feel like I have the flu the next day.

A couple of ladies I know went gluten free completely for a couple of months and their bodies' reaction to it is actually is hives......just be careful experimenting on yourselves


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Because you see yourself every day, and the changes are relatively slow, your perception of the changes to your body are much more skeptical and reserved that what others will perceive.

I felt the same way.

But think back at what it has tangibly affected to boost your morale: I'm sure you notice that clothes fit quite differently


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try Pilates, it&#8217;s about strengthening the core, as Whynot wrote.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My doctor is pleased with my current weight, but my stomach endures! 

I THINK it is because my blood sugar goes up and down. That means my insulin level would also go up and down. And, the fat ells in the abdomen are more sensitive to insulin than other fat cells are, which means that when my blood sugar is on the way up the fat cells in my abdomen are eating before the rest of the cells do. That is why us diabetics are prone to have a bit of a stomach even when the rest of us are slender. 

I am ATTEMPTING to reduce my stomach by eating more fiber and protein. It either will work or it will not. My age may also have something to do with it: I am not able to be as physially ative as I used to be! I am only 59 but I am for sure slowing down!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe try yoga? It really helps improve postural (aka belly) muscle tone. I literally got two inches taller over the course of a couple weeks because it improved my posture so much, and I thought my posture was pretty good to begin with. Everyone I know keeps looking down at my feet to check out what heels I'm wearing despite heels being very out of character for me. It may also help lower stress levels and therefore stress hormones that can make your body hold onto the extra padding in certain areas. For me, the change I felt in my body and my frame of mind happened fairly quickly. You can also work around any physical limitations you may have (old knee injury, carpal tunnel, etc.).


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

fat accumulation in a single part of the body is an urban legend. When you burn fat, it is reduced from all areas at an equal rate. That it appears to be more prominent in the belly is because it is a larger reserve than other areas; for example, a 1% reduction in fat in the arms will look much more drastic than the belly because there is significantly less fat in the arms.

However...

Once a fat cell is produced, it never actually goes away w/o surgery; rather, the fat cells collapse - but they will remain there. (this si also why it is easier for a formerly overweight person to regain that weight - because the cells are already there)

If a large quantity of cells are produced, no amount of exercise will make the appearance go away because of the excess presence of collapsed fat cells - an extreme example being the "Biggest Loser" contestants, and the saggy skin that remains afterwards; they have to have surgery to remove it.



Terri said:


> My doctor is pleased with my current weight, but my stomach endures!
> 
> I THINK it is because my blood sugar goes up and down. That means my insulin level would also go up and down. And, the fat ells in the abdomen are more sensitive to insulin than other fat cells are, which means that when my blood sugar is on the way up the fat cells in my abdomen are eating before the rest of the cells do. That is why us diabetics are prone to have a bit of a stomach even when the rest of us are slender.
> 
> I am ATTEMPTING to reduce my stomach by eating more fiber and protein. It either will work or it will not. My age may also have something to do with it: I am not able to be as physially ative as I used to be! I am only 59 but I am for sure slowing down!


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Weight loss should always include *plenty* of fitness.

Do exercises that work the target areas, as others have suggested.


----------

